# Mosquito Lake



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

So Far Today, There Are 5 Shanties Here On The North East Corner Of Rt. 88 Causeway. The Guys That Went Out This Morning Said They Did Real Well There Yesterday--so They Thought They Would Hit It Again Today. I'll Let You Know Later How They Do.
Heard Also That They Were Fishing At The Cemetary Area--but I'm Not Sure What They Caught, I'm Sure I'll Get Some Reports Later In The Day. Linda


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Thanks Linda, I am going to fish this eve. so if you hear any reports from the south end it would be great. TIA

Scott


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Linda,

It was nice meeting you this morning. I made it all the way down to the Rt. 305 launch area before I realized that I had left my heavy outerwear on the couch at home. I thought about going out anyway for about 3 seconds, but with wind chills below zero, I figured I'd just consider it a nice morning ride and headed for home. I'll probably make the ride again this evening.

Wes


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Hit the water at 1 and fished till 5. Three guys Fished 14fow with 100 eyes landed. :B was 20in. All three took limit and all fish off vibs and cycadas. What a blast! 4in of ice.


----------



## piscator (Jun 14, 2004)

Nice fish. I am heading out in the morning? If you don't mind, where did you find good ice? Is 305/state park good? Cemetary? Anyone else going out in the morning?


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Its makin a in a day. Most is 4in clear with some wet cracks but pretty solid. Had three guys next to each other out there today with now problem. Still the ground is warm so some edges are wet because of the broken ice as the lake lowers. Waters not movin in the holes no more neither. Must of been 30 guys out there but not all caught fish so you got to move for them. All the same,Becareful and dress warm!! That wind was brutal.


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

AWESOME! Sounds like you had a great day! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

were their sereiously 100 eyes caught


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I took around forty but only kept these. Hard to weed through the small ones but good practice for the bigger fish. Play them out! Dont bring them up to much or the fight begins at the ice. We lost half that many and I drilled one hole. I had four on the ice by the time my buddy (LOCAL) had his shannty up.


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

hey jig ? what time did you guys catch your first keeper? i've been fishing a sunken island down near the dam. alot of dinks only 4-5 keepers a night between 3 guys, and we dont start untill around 2:30. thinking of heading north.also what color blades r producing. w/ wo meat. thanks for any help.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Chrome and blue Cycada/Green vib. been good. Most fish hooked in the mouth but did foul some as they move in and out. We fished 2-5:30 and they were hittin in the dark. I took mine with meat/head but not all them.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Hey JIG, nice fishing!!!!!!!!! that is awesome!!! can't get too much more excited about anything but that right there!!!!! I have never caught a walleye through the ice and I can probably count as many walleye as I have caught in my life on my fingers.... I know what the cicada's are and the vib's but how hard do you jig them? I mean do you rip them or is it a softer more like a twitch... I really want to get out there its just hard to find the time when you work saturdays and have church sundays!!!!! are you tipping them with minnow heads or whole minnows or none at all.... if they are hitting that aggressively you probably don't even need em.... well I want to ask you where you were fishing but if I had a spot like that I don't think I would tell too many people...lol... that is sooo awesome keep up the good fishing!!!!!!!!!!!! oh yeah what kind of line and what pound test??? thanks!!
Mike


----------



## Crappieking2001 (May 31, 2004)

exellent job jig thata put a smile on your face. put one on mine and im still sittin at home.


----------



## iwdavefish (Apr 30, 2004)

A buddy of mine from out of town would like to come and catch some Mosquito 'eyes. He lives 3+ hours away and doesn't want to make the drive without a good chance of catching some fish. Would it be possible for him and I to tag along with one of you guys who fishes Mosquito regularly? Probably be early next week depending on the weather.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Dave, just pm me if you like when you bud comes out! Sure the fish will move by then. One good thing about bein a member! PMs  Mike I was twitchin most the time. 6in. Most mine come on 6lb mono but the waters clear so Stren SUper braid works well also. Got to have a very light action rod though! I like the four ft ones! Kid pole. Dont get them after a half hour then the lightings wrong or they arent there. Move! Catchin crapps,move deeper! Avoid fishin bright days for now. No snow on the ice!
Still dancin 2001!


----------



## piscator (Jun 14, 2004)

Fished the south end and caught many walleyes. managed to keep six decent ones. Jig, I think your buddy helped me out. I was fishless through the morning and met a guy who showed me where he caught them yesterday. He told the other side of your four fish while he was setting up story. Gonna try again tomorrow. If you anyone is going let me know.


----------



## backagainbaha (Dec 3, 2004)

I'm going tomorrow. Where is the honey hole at in the south end?
Thanks
Dan
aka
backagainbaha


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

thanks JIG! gonna hit mosquito on monday gonna start out real early we are talking about 4 or 5 in the morning.... they been hitting at night? I have to be home at 1:00 so I just want to get out for a while.... you been catching em in the stump field or you been on the other side of the causway? I heard the cemetary is a decent are is that true? If I could just get one eye on the ice in the amount of time I will be out there it would make my day! I would like that 40 walleye day but I will be happy with just a few... thanks again JIG. hope you keep catching em and I hope this warm spell doesnt ruin the safe ice!!!!! keep the good updates coming!
Mike


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

No problem! Thats what this sites about. Helpin a fellow fisherman! If I keep a kid on the ice and off the street its worth everyletter!  As far as the honey hole,theres a 1000000000 eyes out there. Dont think thats the only hole with packs of them. If thier catchin crappies on the north theres big eyes there also but the bridge ice can be dangerous as well as the towers! Havent got that far YET!  :B PS Nice guy no!


----------



## FISHONAJ (Oct 25, 2005)

It looks like i may have to try new waters. 40 walleyes in 1 day is a rare occurance in my book. How many days a week are you able to fish Jig?

AJ


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I'll be up there either Fri and/or Sat. Have every intention of making it. Off for bout 10 days starting tomorrow at 11:00 am! Yee-haw! As long as the warm weather doesn't get too warm, I'll be out 7 or 8 of those 10 days. Don't know my way around at all at Skeeter tho, so I'll be looking for a little guidance. Good friend might join me, he knows the lake exceptionally well. If you see a green Jeep Cherokee Laredo with numerous "fish" stickers and fish license wrap, you'll know I'm there. The one sticker says "Fish Control My Brain"......that's me. Will stop and see Linda, spend a bit of $$$ and get some tips & info! Hope to meet some of ya!


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Ussually three but if the nights are warm Im out! As a kid it was every day all day AJ. As far as waters go, all Tri-county lakes have a GREAT number of eyes! Thats not my first rodeo.


----------



## FISHONAJ (Oct 25, 2005)

Jig - It's a good drive for me but i'd love to fish some new water with an old cow hand. 

Please PM me if i can join you, thanks AJ


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Love too meet up! I hope to get out on WB but got to get some COLDDDDD stable weather first.
Ill be out some more. Probably when the fish run out! Got one 5yr old throwin a fit we didnt eat them tonight.  The OGF outin on Skeeter is comin up also! Im shootin for that. Either or well talk soon! Merry Christmas! :C


----------



## Adis (Oct 10, 2004)

I'll be there tomorrow around 10 am, for my first ice fishing trip  . Any suggestions on where I should try fishing?


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Might try fishin between the White crane and the little island off the marina. Theres ALOT of stumps there and work back from there. Drop! Should be a group out there. I heard close to 30 guys out there tonight with some limits caught. Didnt hit till dark so fish deep and slow!  Becareful! Ice has limits.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

First time going out on Mosquito ? Where should I start at ?? Where is the best place to park and go out from ?? Haven't fished there in at least 25 years.


----------



## fishhunter24 (Jan 17, 2005)

i will be there in the morning to let me know we can hook up


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Bob, nice reports.

Glad to here you were able to get into them.

Threads like this one will get guys blood pumping hard enough to try this "ice thing"... 

- Rumi


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Yeah, it's working Ruminator.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i went to skeeter got 12 eyes to take home and 2 white bass i stoped at the causway bait + tackle i didnt say hi i am shy wen it comes to talking to anyone face to face. and they do give you more than what u buy. i got 2 dzn and they gave us about 3 and a half


----------

